# MegaPress VS lightning



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Need some education. CSST had the big lightning debate some time ago and is still ongoing. Megapress looks like a strong comprise but I do have a question. What will happen to that "rubber" synthetic ring when lightning hits it?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd think it's safe to say that whatever lighting hits get destroyed


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

They say that lightning doesn't strike the same place twice. This is because once lightning strikes someplace, that place isn't there anymore.

:laughing:


----------

